# Arches National Park, Sept. 1st-2nd



## LittleMike (Aug 30, 2012)

I know it's short notice, but I just thought I'd throw in a plug and see if anyone is going to be in Arches National Park this weekend. I'll be there Saturday into Sunday, and am always looking for another person to shoot with.


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 31, 2012)

wish I could go. I'll be at work though...have fun, post up some pics when you get back too.


----------

